# Return Pump's Choice?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Which return pump would you like to use with a sump? and why?

thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there are Eheims 3000 and 5000. Have a look on these also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

I am using the marineland utility pump, the 4500 I think (around 1200 gph if I remember correctly). Very quiet and does a good job. No complaints so far.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

In or Out...

My blueline is very nice, But draws more power the most.
BUT its a Blueline. Everything Iwaki couldnt do right, Blueline does.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hard to answer, as we don't know the application of the pump!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have and love the Tunze Silence Electronic Recirculation Pump 1073.05 for my return. Pros for me are:

Silent as hell
electronic controlled flow
Energy consumption at 15 V: max. 20 W/ at 24 V: max. 43 W.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm using the Eheim 1050 atm and liking it. Although it could be more quiet....


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Tim said:


> I am using the marineland utility pump, the 4500 I think (around 1200 gph if I remember correctly). Very quiet and does a good job. No complaints so far.


Second this - dead silent and works flawlessly!


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

i'll be replacing my reeflo with a couple waterblasters. best reviews ive seen on pumps in a long time.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

CanadaPleco said:


> i'll be replacing my reeflo with a couple waterblasters. best reviews ive seen on pumps in a long time.


I only had experiences with Eheim pumps which are build to last and quiet, never had a problem with them so highly recommended


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Agreed, what's the OP trying to accomplish...?



Chris S said:


> Hard to answer, as we don't know the application of the pump!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Naoko said:


> Agreed, what's the OP trying to accomplish...?


Was sick, didn't think properly before posting, I will make another post shortly >.<''


----------

